# Electro, electro, y a quelqu'un au bout du jack ?



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

allemande, portugaise, française, islandaise...à tous les goûts et toutes les sauces, comment dégustez vous votre electro ? Meilleures scènes, meilleures live, meilleures dj set, une écoute tranquillou chez soi,ça peut le faire aussi... Projets ou souvenirs, un nom d'artiste ou une évocation sonore, parlez de vos sons.


----------



## einqui (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> allemande, portugaise, française, islandaise...à tous les goûts et toutes les sauces, comment dégustez vous votre electro ? Meilleures scènes, meilleures live, meilleures dj set, une écoute tranquillou chez soi,ça peut le faire aussi... Projets ou souvenirs, un nom d'artiste ou une évocation sonore, parlez de vos sons.



Bah j'en ecoute pas!


----------



## Niconemo (3 Décembre 2003)

Moi non plus, je ne sais même pas ce que c'est "electro"-quoi ? Ce fil commence très fort


----------



## Fulvio (3 Décembre 2003)

Death in Vegas (albums et live), la compilation Channel 2 du label Output, Mr Scruff (le tube Keep It Unreal), un ou deux trucs d'Aphex Twin et des Chemical Brothers (les plus anciens).

Souvenir d'une soirée Rephlex (label d'Aphex Twin) à la Marquise (club lyonnais) : le DJ mixait avec un Powerbook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est à peu près tout, car je suis plutôt rock. Mais j'adore perdre mes soirs de week-end sur les dance-floors sans pour autant avoir envie de connaître les référence du disque en lecture.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2003)

Le label Perlon -minimale allemande par ex Dandy Jack- Villalobos et le matin BPitch control le label d'ellen alien


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'en ecoute pas!



Merci au revoir ET PREND LA PORTEEEEEE


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Death in Vegas (albums et live), la compilation Channel 2 du label Output, Mr Scruff (le tube Keep It Unreal), un ou deux trucs d'Aphex Twin et des Chemical Brothers (les plus anciens).



J'y connais queudalle mais les Chemical Brothers j'adddoooooooore


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merci au revoir ET PREND LA PORTEEEEEE


----------



## einqui (3 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merci au revoir ET PREND LA PORTEEEEEE



Le monsieur posait une question. Je repondais. 
Mais si vous le prenez comme ca....
Venez au bar qu'ils disaient.....! 
Sayonara!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Le monsieur posait une question. Je repondais.
> Mais si vous le prenez comme ca....
> Venez au bar qu'ils disaient.....!
> Sayonara!



non einqui reste donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'hésitais à venir poster ici pour dire qu'il existait des threads à foison sur le thème de la musique (et en particulier sur l'électro) , notamment le mythique thread d'Applepie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon je me susi retenu de peur qu'il ne le prenne mal... interprétation etc..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ah flute je l'ai dit...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bah voilà tant pis.


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Le monsieur posait une question. Je repondais.
> Mais si vous le prenez comme ca....
> Venez au bar qu'ils disaient.....!
> Sayonara!



C'est de l'humour mais en même temps poster pour poster, y'en a qui se sont fait remonter les bretelles pour moins que ça mais visiblement d'autre pas !!!

Pas de souci Einqui ça n'est en aucun cas contre toi


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Death in Vegas (albums et live), la compilation Channel 2 du label Output, Mr Scruff (le tube Keep It Unreal), un ou deux trucs d'Aphex Twin et des Chemical Brothers (les plus anciens).
> 
> C'est à peu près tout, car je suis plutôt rock. Mais j'adore perdre mes soirs de week-end sur les dance-floors sans pour autant avoir envie de connaître les référence du disque en lecture.



Que de belles références ! Le dernier Chemical a été pas mal critiqué pourtant "Come with us" m'a vraiment scotché, un bon big beat et je trouve qu'il était tout à fait au niveau bref les goûts et les couleurs mais bon c vrai que sur l'ensemble du disque Surender était plus orienté dancefloor et était plus sous speed bref... Aphex Twin, tu as écouté son double de remixs ? 
Mr Scruff, trop jazzy, ce n'est pas assez ninja à mon oreille, il tue quand même ce label.
Dans les labels Warp et Leaf ont une place à part mais pas sur les dance floor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le rock, c comme le blues, c comme le classique, c de  la musique et écouter de l'electro ne prive pas du rock, Ravel est bien à la base de l'electro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et ton meilleur live electro s'il y en a eu un ?


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> non einqui reste donc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Atlas, aucun risque, on s'en fout, j'ai le casque sur la tête, du bon son et dis ce que tu veux.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

le meilleur de l'electro ? C'est DJ FinnAtlas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Faut absolument que j'impoorte mes créations Musicales ! Ca risque de défriser not' Gognol !


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le label Perlon -minimale allemande par ex Dandy Jack- Villalobos et le matin BPitch control le label d'ellen alien



OOH YYEEAH Ellen ! Elle a bossé évidemment sur beaucoup de trucs mais le dernier truc que j'ai entendu d'elle qui m'a tué c'est un remix en maxi avec Apparat ancien du label Shitkatapult. D'ailleurs bam Shitkatapult, énorme !! Dj Krikor, live et remix de T. Raumschmiere, impossibles de ne pas se bouger, cet homme est fort, très fort patrick !
Ambiance minimale, duplex 100, closer musik, swayzak...!


----------



## einqui (3 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> non einqui reste donc



Finalement je reviens. Ma reponse laconique etait lie au fait que de la facon dont le post est presente, je pressentais que ca allait devenir un fil de discussions de specialistes avec termes incomprehensibles pour le neophyte (je suis pas loin de la verite je crois).

Mais je me permets donc de revenir pour avoir des precisions sur la parternite de l'electro attribuee a... Ravel!! Ca me parait etrange. Mais comme je l'ai dit, je n'y connais rien, alors si quelqu'un pouvait mettre l'adresse d'un site ou on peut ecouter des extraits d'electro, ca me permettrait de me faire une meilleure idee


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> le meilleur de l'electro ? C'est DJ FinnAtlas !



viens quand tu veux faire un live dans un club souisse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> viens quand tu veux faire un live dans un club souisse



ils ont des playstations ?


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je reviens. Ma reponse laconique etait lie au fait que de la facon dont le post est presente, je pressentais que ca allait devenir un fil de discussions de specialistes avec termes incomprehensibles pour le neophyte (je suis pas loin de la verite je crois).
> 
> Mais je me permets donc de revenir pour avoir des precisions sur la parternite de l'electro attribuee a... Ravel!! Ca me parait etrange. Mais comme je l'ai dit, je n'y connais rien, alors si quelqu'un pouvait mettre l'adresse d'un site ou on peut ecouter des extraits d'electro, ca me permettrait de me faire une meilleure idee



Hi enqui,

Pourquoi l'attribuer à Ravel la paternité de l'electro ? Parce que c'est le premier à avoir fais des boucles mais sinon et plus proche de nous ce sont deux américains dont j'ai oublié le nom qui dans les années 50 ont commencé à expérimenter des machines pour générer des mélodies electroniques.
On se rapproche un peu et tu trouveras en France un Pierre Henry qui a inspiré le monde entier avec son "hymne pour le temps présent" (je ne suis plus sûr que ce soit hymne le titre mais tu as pu l'entendre soit en écoutant P.Henry soit sur des pubs levi's).
Aussi, ce n'est pas réservé aux spécialistes et la grande gagnante de cette discussion doit être la Musique alors ne te bride pas, si tu aimes Depeche Mode, Underworld, New order...que tu as kiffé un son ce matin dans ta bagnole mais que tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, t'as juste envie de dire que c'était bon, vas-y.


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ils ont des playstations ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Mais je me permets donc de revenir pour avoir des precisions sur la parternite de l'electro attribuee a... Ravel!! Ca me parait etrange. Mais comme je l'ai dit, je n'y connais rien, alors si quelqu'un pouvait mettre l'adresse d'un site ou on peut ecouter des extraits d'electro, ca me permettrait de me faire une meilleure idee



essaie www.mutek.ca/index-en.html en realaudio -&gt;plein de live dans la section archive, mais bon si tu as audio hijack  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











mutek est l'organisateur de festivals américains très très pointus, le boss est vincent lemieux


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ils ont des playstations ?



prend un DAT et on drague les filles au bar


----------



## Fulvio (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Que de belles références ! Le dernier Chemical a été pas mal critiqué pourtant "Come with us" m'a vraiment scotché, un bon big beat et je trouve qu'il était tout à fait au niveau bref les goûts et les couleurs mais bon c vrai que sur l'ensemble du disque Surender était plus orienté dancefloor et était plus sous speed bref... Aphex Twin, tu as écouté son double de remixs ?
> Mr Scruff, trop jazzy, ce n'est pas assez ninja à mon oreille, il tue quand même ce label.
> Dans les labels Warp et Leaf ont une place à part mais pas sur les dance floor
> 
> ...



Pour Chemical, je n'ai que Surrender, que je n'apprécie pas tant que ça. Par contre, j'avais adoré Dig your own hole.
Pour Mr Scruff et Aphex Twin, je m'arrête à 2-3 titres.

Par contre, je ne décroche pas de Channel 2, une compilation du label Output parue cette année et achetée par hasard cet été. D'ailleurs, si qqun en sais plus au sujet des artistes qui y figurent (notemment Black Strobe et Volga Select -- pour the Rapture, c'est pas la peine, j'adore déjà) je suis preneur !

Mon meilleur live électro ? J'aurais dit Death in Vegas, que j'adore vraiment, mais ça tend trop sur le rock. Sinon, les puristes vont certainement se foutre de moi, j'ai un très bon souvenir d'un set de Grand Popo Football Club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, d'accord pour dire qu'apprécier un genre ne doit pas faire snober les autres. Rien de plus chiant que les gens qui s'accrochent à leur chapelle et méprisent les autres.


----------



## Fulvio (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Hi enqui,
> 
> Pourquoi l'attribuer à Ravel la paternité de l'electro ? Parce que c'est le premier à avoir fais des boucles (...)



Petite précision : le seul morceaux de Ravel à base de boucle est donc le fameux Boléro, qui était une commande d'une danseuse qui souhaitait un morceau répétitif. Ravel lui-même se désolait d'avoir pour succès majeur ce morceau qui, selon ses propres termes, n'était pas de la musique. On peut craindre que cette paternité de l'électro ne l'enchenterait guère...

Voilà, voilà, j'ai appris ça dans un reportage sur Arte, et à part le Boléro, je connais rien de Ravel


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour Chemical, je n'ai que Surrender, que je n'apprécie pas tant que ça. Par contre, j'avais adoré Dig your own hole.
> Pour Mr Scruff et Aphex Twin, je m'arrête à 2-3 titres.
> 
> Par contre, je ne décroche pas de Channel 2, une compilation du label Output parue cette année et achetée par hasard cet été. D'ailleurs, si qqun en sais plus au sujet des artistes qui y figurent (notemment Black Strobe et Volga Select -- pour the Rapture, c'est pas la peine, j'adore déjà) je suis preneur !
> ...



ALLELUYA ! Vive la tolérance, la musique est source d'expression, d'imagination, de créativité, de partage, de communication d'idées et d'universalité.
Death In vegas tend bien vers le rock mais ils n'ont pas vraiment de chapelle justement.


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision : le seul morceaux de Ravel à base de boucle est donc le fameux Boléro, qui était une commande d'une danseuse qui souhaitait un morceau répétitif. Ravel lui-même se désolait d'avoir pour succès majeur ce morceau qui, selon ses propres termes, n'était pas de la musique. On peut craindre que cette paternité de l'électro ne l'enchenterait guère...
> 
> Voilà, voilà, j'ai appris ça dans un reportage sur Arte, et à part le Boléro, je connais rien de Ravel



Ravel n'était pas enchanté mais d'autres oui, il pouvait refuser la commande, heureusement ce ne fut pas le cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franchement, je lui accordait cette paternité juste à titre historique mais d'autres, notamment les 2 américains ds les 50 dt je ne me souviens tjs pas le nom (demain promis einqui, tu les auras) ont eu disons plus de vélléités à électroniser la musique YEp


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

Prefuse 73 c'est 100 % bon aussi mais FLUT jamais eu un live et je me demande si ils tuent autant qu'un certain DJ shadow qui electrise la scène hip hop


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Ravel n'était pas enchanté mais d'autres oui, il pouvait refuser la commande, heureusement ce ne fut pas le cas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des boucles?? Steve Reich peut-etre... Non, 1950 c'est trop tot. Mais il avait developpe un truc qu'il appelait le "phasing" : une melodie (une boucle) enregistree sur deux bandes synchronisees a leur depart mais qui defilaient a des vitesses differentes. Le decalage progressif qui s'en suit produit des effets interessants et inattendus. 

Y'aurait bien Terry Riley, mais la encore c'etait plutot les annees 60. D'ailleurs je vous encourage a visiter son site assez psychedelique

http://www.terryriley.com/

et a ecouter quelques extraits la (Real Audio)

http://www.terryriley.com/audio.htm

Mais pour le lien avec l'electro, je sais pas. JE suis alle sur le site Mutsk mais les streaming me disent tous echec de connexion ou erreru 404!


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Des boucles?? Steve Reich peut-etre... Non, 1950 c'est trop tot. Mais il avait developpe un truc qu'il appelait le "phasing" : une melodie (une boucle) enregistree sur deux bandes synchronisees a leur depart mais qui defilaient a des vitesses differentes. Le decalage progressif qui s'en suit produit des effets interessants et inattendus.
> 
> Y'aurait bien Terry Riley, mais la encore c'etait plutot les annees 60. D'ailleurs je vous encourage a visiter son site assez psychedelique
> 
> ...



Tu es trop fort Enqui ! Putain Riley et stoikosen (bon sorry pr l'orthographe, c un flash et je l'écrit juste ds un premier temps phonétiquement).

C génial, Riley mais oui biensûr ! et 60 au lieu de 50, c vraiment cool


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es trop fort Enqui ! Putain Riley et stoikosen (bon sorry pr l'orthographe, c un flash et je l'écrit juste ds un premier temps phonétiquement).
> 
> C génial, Riley mais oui biensûr ! et 60 au lieu de 50, c vraiment cool



Stockhausen.
Bon ben finalement, l'electro devrait me plaire.... peut-etre!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

>



encore une victime de la grippe smgiesque !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> prend un DAT et on drague les filles au bar




mmmm Dat ok .. par contre ... prerima risque de pas être du même avis pour l'autre moitié de la proposition


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> par contre ... prerima risque de pas être du même avis pour l'autre moitié de la proposition




















autant éviter une veste


----------



## ficelle (4 Décembre 2003)

ça, j'adorre, cliquez sur le monsieur !

le site du label 

le morceau etonnant de l'album se nomme spiral, qui comme son nom l'indique emmene dans un tourbillon electro a grand coup de riffs saturés


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour le lien avec l'electro, je sais pas. JE suis alle sur le site Mutsk mais les streaming me disent tous echec de connexion ou erreru 404!



zarbi, là un collègue se fait tous les lives avec audio hijack


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> zarbi, là un collègue se fait tous les lives avec audio hijack



Ben j'ai pas Audio hijack. Et QuickTime n'aime visiblement pas les liens proposes


----------



## Foguenne (4 Décembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Death in Vegas (albums et live), la compilation Channel 2 du label Output, Mr Scruff (le tube Keep It Unreal), un ou deux trucs d'Aphex Twin et des Chemical Brothers (les plus anciens).
> 
> Souvenir d'une soirée Rephlex (label d'Aphex Twin) à la Marquise (club lyonnais) : le DJ mixait avec un Powerbook
> 
> ...



Death in Vegas, j'adore, Chemical Brothers comme toi les plus anciens.

J'aime beaucoup le côté "décadant" de Miss Kitten &amp; The Hacker, Crème de menthe et les compiles Lektroluv. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un coup de coeur pas tout neuf: Chloé: "I Hate dancing" sur la compile de Muriel Moreno  " My Own private sélection"(oui oui, celle de Niagara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Et je note un dernier groupe que j'ai adoré Underworld que j'ai vu deux fois à des festivals en plein air. (Idem pour les Chemicals)

Bon, il y a plein d'autre truc hyper sympa.


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Stockhausen.
> Bon ben finalement, l'electro devrait me plaire.... peut-etre!



Mais attention, tout le monde n'a pas ta connaissance et Dj benassy a le droit de citer aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que tu resteras intéresser, je publis tt à l'heure, l'histoire de l'electro, depuis Stockhausen en passant par kraftwerk jusqu'à Kero, Rawakiri et Rev (made in Japan tu connais ?)


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> encore une victime de la grippe smgiesque !



Et il poursuit son oeuvre, tu mixes sans doute tous les posts de la sorte, c un style pourquoi pas


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Mais attention, tout le monde n'a pas ta connaissance et Dj benassy a le droit de citer aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oula, mais mes connaissances ne sont pas aussi importantes que tu sembles le croire.
Mais je serai ravi de lire cette histoire de l'electro et d'ecouter divers extraits. Et si ca me plait, qui sait.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et non, je ne connais malheureusement pas ce japonais (ces japonais? Cette japonaise?)


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai pas Audio hijack. Et QuickTime n'aime visiblement pas les liens proposes



audio hijack c'est juste pour enregistrer le stream qui passe par realaudio, mais tu es obligé d'avoir realaudio pour le site mutek


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça, j'adorre, cliquez sur le monsieur !
> 
> le site du label
> 
> le morceau etonnant de l'album se nomme spiral, qui comme son nom l'indique emmene dans un tourbillon electro a grand coup de riffs saturés



Anita Wards, ring my bell, très cool YES


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> audio hijack c'est juste pour enregistrer le stream qui passe par realaudio, mais tu es obligé d'avoir realaudio pour le site mutek



Ah ben oui, ca marche. En fait je cliquais sur le lien Quicktime qui voulait lancer une video... Voila ce que c'est d'etre fan d'Apple


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Oula, mais mes connaissances ne sont pas aussi importantes que tu sembles le croire.
> Mais je serai ravi de lire cette histoire de l'electro et d'ecouter divers extraits. Et si ca me plait, qui sait....
> 
> 
> ...



Japonais il me semble, une compil sur le son electro made in japan est sortie il y a qq temps déjà "Eyes on Tokyo" et elle est excellente.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Voila ce que c'est d'etre fan d'Apple



y a pire que toi:















(en plus ça colle avec le sujet du thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Death in Vegas, j'adore, Chemical Brothers comme toi les plus anciens.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup le côté "décadant" de Miss Kitten &amp; The Hacker, Crème de menthe et les compiles Lektroluv.
> 
> ...



Je suis plutôt réservé sur Miss Kittin, ça semble ironique son Sinatra par exemple mais en même temps c'est très, trop sérieux, Rework est plus drôle avec sa voix. Venant de The Hacker, j'ai trouvé le duo super cool aussi mais lorsque Felix the housecat a posé son inspiration sur les sons de Kittin, là ça a pris une autre dimension, il a le don de faire bouger ce type. Et alors les chemicals en scène, tu en as pensé quoi ?


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a pire que toi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MdR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avoue, je suis battu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Et il poursuit son oeuvre, tu mixes sans doute tous les posts de la sorte, c un style pourquoi pas



c'est fou : j'ai envie de te dire la même chose


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou : j'ai envie de te dire la même chose



Et Dj finn produit du son ?


----------



## nato kino (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Et Dj finn produit du son ?


Non, exclusivement du silence, quand cela s'avère nécessaire.


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non, exclusivement du silence, quand cela s'avère nécessaire.



Et toiu alors nato kino, tu produis du silence, du mix, tu écoutes de l'electro, qu'est ce qui t'a touché dernièrement en electro ou un dérivé de ce genre ?


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

Bon si ça continue, ce sujet va partir dans les térfonds de macgé, j'espère qu'ils y passent du son underground


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Et toiu alors nato kino, tu produis du silence, du mix, tu écoutes de l'electro, qu'est ce qui t'a touché dernièrement en electro ou un dérivé de ce genre ?



L'électro-ancéphalogramme plat.


----------



## Philito (4 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Death in Vegas, j'adore, Chemical Brothers comme toi les plus anciens.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup le côté "décadant" de Miss Kitten &amp; The Hacker, Crème de menthe et les compiles Lektroluv.
> 
> ...



Coucou Paul !!! (tu prends la photo adéquate pour la pause, tu connais....)

Death In Vegas, je ne connais pas... mais je crois que je devrais prendre la peine de le faire car j'en entend de plus en plus parler.... Pour Chemical, j'adore aussi leurs premiers albums, mon préféré, Dig Your Own Hole et sinon j'ai un petit live au social Volume de eux et ça déménage (viens de le lancer d'ailleurs....) seulement une chanson d'eux dans le mix.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinon en electro pure (Chemical on va dire que c'est du Big Beat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) J'adore Miss Kittin, Felix the housecat (petit live d'une heure aussi qui déchire.....) et Tiga qui reste mon préféré pour le moment.... 

Tiga qui est sur la label K7, même que Kruder and Dorfmeister, ici le lien de leur  page radio là il y a déjà quelques heures de bon mix, les deux de Tiga sont une tuerie, Fetish de Terranova aussi.... et bon mes deux artistes préférés: Kruder and Dorfmeister eux en live c'est un pur bonheur.... déjà vu les deux à Cologne ainsi que Dorfmeister à Vienne, WOAWWWWW !!!! A écouter donc

Sinon commence à apparaître beaucoup d'elektroklash, qui est de l'électro mais déjà avec un côté plus rock (2Many DJ's s'en approchent souvent !!!) pour cela, la compilation Futurism (double cd) une ouvre d'art !!!!

Ma meilleure soirée de tout temps over the top maxi classe, fut il y 5-6 ans, il y a eu une tournée pour les dix ans de Ninja Tune qui est passée par l'AB a Bruxelles, même soir: Amon Tobin, Herbaliser, Mr Scruff, Coldcut, Cinematic Orchestra...... une véritable tuerie....

Sinon, je me rend compte finalement que j'ai chargé tellement de lives (je dois avoir chargé trois albums à tout cassé sur les P2P, le reste sont des inédits ou des mixes, des lives....)
Que j'écoute peu leurs albums !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Essential Mix qui est une émission anglaise de radio 1 de 2 heures où ils passent les platines à un dj: Basement Jaxx, Dj Shadow, Dorfmeister; Groove Armada, le DJ de Portishead, UNKLE

Des lives de 1 ou 2 heures de DJ Shadow (6), DJ Krush (4), Chemical Brothers, Felix da Housecat, Kruder &amp; Dorfmeister (3), UnderWorld (vu aussi au Pukkelpop, on a du être au même endroit Paul....), le live de Miss Kittin (qui est un officiel en fait).... Kid Koala, Buscemi en Live, j'ai du en louper, mais bon

Voilà, je sais pas pourquoi j'ai mis mes collections Itunes, mais ça me fait plaisir.... Ne me les demandez pas, j'aurais du mal à vous les envoyer avec mon 56k chilien.... 

Et ben maintenant, je dois apprendre la Salsa et le tango.... ça me changera de ces danses syncopées seul dans son mètre carré, son esprit drogué où tout le monde s'en fout de son voisin !!!! (p*tain que c'est chaud le tango !!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A ciao.....


----------



## ficelle (4 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Essential Mix qui est une émission anglaise de radio 1 de 2 heures où ils passent les platines à un dj: Basement Jaxx, Dj Shadow, Dorfmeister; Groove Armada, le DJ de Portishead, UNKLE
> 
> Des lives de 1 ou 2 heures de DJ Shadow (6), DJ Krush (4), Chemical Brothers, Felix da Housecat, Kruder &amp; Dorfmeister (3), UnderWorld (vu aussi au Pukkelpop, on a du être au même endroit Paul....), le live de Miss Kittin (qui est un officiel en fait).... Kid Koala, Buscemi en Live, j'ai du en louper, mais bon



je crois que tu apprecierais bien certains moment de novamix live (radio nova), en soirée... de temps à autre, on a droit à de grand moments avec certains artistes que tu as cité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le probleme, c'est que j'oublie souvent d'appuyer sur rec


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Paul !!! (tu prends la photo adéquate pour la pause, tu connais....)
> 
> Death In Vegas, je ne connais pas... mais je crois que je devrais prendre la peine de le faire car j'en entend de plus en plus parler.... Pour Chemical, j'adore aussi leurs premiers albums, mon préféré, Dig Your Own Hole et sinon j'ai un petit live au social Volume de eux et ça déménage (viens de le lancer d'ailleurs....) seulement une chanson d'eux dans le mix....
> 
> ...




Du beaux sillons sous la tête de lecture ! L'electroclash tu ne penses pas aux contraires que c'est un peu en voit de disparition quand tu vois que des trendies (excellents u demeurant) comme DJ hell lui tourne le dos ?
Ah pour les teufs sous gros son - la drogue est prohibée - tu sais, tout le monde ne se fout pas de tout le monde mais tout le monde pense comme toi, tu prends un mojito ?


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je crois que tu apprecierais bien certains moment de novamix live (radio nova), en soirée... de temps à autre, on a droit à de grand moments avec certains artistes que tu as cité
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nova s'is n'étaient pas aussi télérama parfois, ce serait vraiment une des radio les plus pertinentes, percutentes...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Décembre 2003)

Il a oublié de mettre les références :

_émission de Tracks, vendredi dernier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Décembre 2003)

Alors les f*****, on discutte du Top50


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Alors les f*****, on discutte du Top50











 bizarre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_sentiment de déjà vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bizarre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez, c'est l'heure de l'apéro, je t'en met un double


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

Actuellement... en perfusion et à donf pour que le voisinage en profite !!!  

*Afro Celt Sound System, Volume 2 : Release, Riding The Waves...*


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Actuellement... en perfusion et à donf pour que le voisinage en profite !!!
> 
> *Afro Celt Sound System, Volume 2 : Release, Riding The Waves...*



J'espère qu'ils aiment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A décourvrir donc


----------



## casimir (4 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Actuellement... en perfusion et à donf pour que le voisinage en profite !!!
> 
> *Afro Celt Sound System, Volume 2 : Release, Riding The Waves...*



ça fait mail au yeux quand on scroll avec la souris ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou alors la saucisse de Toulouse n'était pas fraîche


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> ça fait mail au yeux quand on scroll avec la souris !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dj flood va au lit, tu  m'ennuies.


----------



## Fulvio (4 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Paul !!! (tu prends la photo adéquate pour la pause, tu connais....)
> 
> Death In Vegas, je ne connais pas... mais je crois que je devrais prendre la peine de le faire car j'en entend de plus en plus parler....



Ah, Death in Vegas... 3 albums à leur actif :
* Dead Elvis -1998 - le plus électro des trois, avec des ambiances trip-hop, house, dub + 2-3 ambiances indiennes. Mon chouchou.
* The Contino Sessions - 2000 - tends vers le rock, à la fois gothique et psychédélique + 2-3 ambiances indiennes. Invités de marque : Iggy Pop, Bobbie Gillepsie (Primal Scream), Jim Reid (Jesus &amp; Mary Chain). Le plus puissant.
* Scorpio Rising -2002 - Encore assez rock. Electroclash (le tube Hands Around My throats), pop et psychédélique. Invités de marque : Paul Weller, Liam Gallagher (Oasis...), Hope Sandoval (Mazzy Star). En baisse de régime, mais bon quand-même.
A voir en live absolument ! Son puissant et projection vidéo arty.


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> dj flood va au lit, tu  m'ennuies.



Cela n'est guere diplomate


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Cela n'est guere diplomate



Salut Enqui, tu sais lorsque tu as ce personnage qui fait des onomatopées sans fin sur 3 sujets différents, tu as envie de lui donner un conseil raisonnable à une heure tardive de la nuit.


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, Death in Vegas... 3 albums à leur actif :
> * Dead Elvis -1998 - le plus électro des trois, avec des ambiances trip-hop, house, dub + 2-3 ambiances indiennes. Mon chouchou.
> * The Contino Sessions - 2000 - tends vers le rock, à la fois gothique et psychédélique + 2-3 ambiances indiennes. Invités de marque : Iggy Pop, Bobbie Gillepsie (Primal Scream), Jim Reid (Jesus &amp; Mary Chain). Le plus puissant.
> * Scorpio Rising -2002 - Encore assez rock. Electroclash (le tube Hands Around My throats), pop et psychédélique. Invités de marque : Paul Weller, Liam Gallagher (Oasis...), Hope Sandoval (Mazzy Star). En baisse de régime, mais bon quand-même.
> A voir en live absolument ! Son puissant et projection vidéo arty.




Mais que deviens Iggy Pop ? 
J'ai découvert Madredeus dans un bar il y a pas trop longtemps et je trouve ça vraiment très beau, ils ont fait un duo avec Telepopmusik qui m'a littéralement envouté, ah c'était bon poser là entre de bonnes mains, des antipasto et du bon vin...


----------



## Fulvio (4 Décembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> * Scorpio Rising -2002 - Encore assez rock. Electroclash (le tube Hands Around My throats), pop et psychédélique. Invités de marque : Paul Weller, Liam Gallagher (Oasis...), Hope Sandoval (Mazzy Star). En baisse de régime, mais bon quand-même.



Oups, j'oubliais : 2-3 ambiances indiennes pour celui-ci aussi, avec Dr Subramanian comme invité de marque


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oups, j'oubliais : 2-3 ambiances indiennes pour celui-ci aussi, avec Dr Subramanian comme invité de marque



petite parenthèse:
Viva Bollywood, un putain de cinéma inspiré, coloré.


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> petite parenthèse:
> Viva Bollywood, un putain de cinéma inspiré, coloré.


  mais ta gueule, t'y connais rien.... bécile


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> mais ta gueule, t'y connais rien.... bécile



en mp gribouille, t'es mignon


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> en mp gribouille, t'es mignon


 mais trop cher pour toi


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2003)

Ce n'était pas un sujet pour parler d'electro? effectivement utilisez vos mp...


----------



## bb19 (5 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était pas un sujet pour parler d'electro? effectivement utilisez vos mp...



T'emmerdes pas supermoquette... Tu parlais de perlon et de minimal dancing, tu connais le label shitkatapult bon c'est un peu éloigné du minimal mais des mecs comme kero sont très minimalistes. Bon c'est un peu à l'arrache pour faire rebondir la conversation mais allons y  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était pas un sujet pour parler d'electro? effectivement utilisez vos mp...


 dis donc St Maclou , tu veux un coup de shampooing ?


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> T'emmerdes pas supermoquette... Tu parlais de perlon et de minimal dancing, tu connais le label shitkatapult bon c'est un peu éloigné du minimal mais des mecs comme kero sont très minimalistes. Bon c'est un peu à l'arrache pour faire rebondir la conversation mais allons y
> 
> 
> 
> ...




y'a du mal de fait


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2003)

Kero? je viens de mater, ça à l'air interressant, je vais y regarder de plus près


----------



## bb19 (5 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Kero? je viens de mater, ça à l'air interressant, je vais y regarder de plus près



Bon c'est assez indus comme son mais chez shitkapult, c un des plus originaux maintenant que apparat fricotte avec bpitch sur des sonorités un peu plus prévisibles.


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que la polution des infra basses est vraiment un harcélement psychologique... quand t'entends juste une rythmique de basse (beat ou basse) et que t'entends rien de tout ce qu'il y a autout, c'est réellement insuportable.
> La musique c'est ma première passion, le son j'aime ça... mais j'ai des voisins et je les respecte, les basses à outrances c'est lassant... allez faire un tour chez des pros du son vous verrez ce qu'il en pense des infra basses...
> 
> Le home cinéma je trouve ça un peu ridicule, mais chacun ses goûts, faut bien dépenser son argent pour ceux qui en ont trop.. mais je trouve qu'on touche vraiment les limites du ridicule.
> ...





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que la polution des infra basses est vraiment un harcélement psychologique... quand t'entends juste une rythmique de basse (beat ou basse) et que t'entends rien de tout ce qu'il y a autout, c'est réellement insuportable.
> La musique c'est ma première passion, le son j'aime ça... mais j'ai des voisins et je les respecte, les basses à outrances c'est lassant... allez faire un tour chez des pros du son vous verrez ce qu'il en pense des infra basses...
> 
> Le home cinéma je trouve ça un peu ridicule, mais chacun ses goûts, faut bien dépenser son argent pour ceux qui en ont trop.. mais je trouve qu'on touche vraiment les limites du ridicule.
> ...





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que la polution des infra basses est vraiment un harcélement psychologique... quand t'entends juste une rythmique de basse (beat ou basse) et que t'entends rien de tout ce qu'il y a autout, c'est réellement insuportable.
> La musique c'est ma première passion, le son j'aime ça... mais j'ai des voisins et je les respecte, les basses à outrances c'est lassant... allez faire un tour chez des pros du son vous verrez ce qu'il en pense des infra basses...
> 
> Le home cinéma je trouve ça un peu ridicule, mais chacun ses goûts, faut bien dépenser son argent pour ceux qui en ont trop.. mais je trouve qu'on touche vraiment les limites du ridicule.
> ...





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que la polution des infra basses est vraiment un harcélement psychologique... quand t'entends juste une rythmique de basse (beat ou basse) et que t'entends rien de tout ce qu'il y a autout, c'est réellement insuportable.
> La musique c'est ma première passion, le son j'aime ça... mais j'ai des voisins et je les respecte, les basses à outrances c'est lassant... allez faire un tour chez des pros du son vous verrez ce qu'il en pense des infra basses...
> 
> Le home cinéma je trouve ça un peu ridicule, mais chacun ses goûts, faut bien dépenser son argent pour ceux qui en ont trop.. mais je trouve qu'on touche vraiment les limites du ridicule.
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2003)

sinon encore sur le site de mutek y a "narod niki" prochain live en route (Ricardo Villalobos, Thomas Franzman (Dimbiman), Dandy Jack, Cabanne, Akufen, Luciano, Richie Hawtin and Dan Bell) 

tous ensemble...


----------



## bb19 (5 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sinon encore sur le site de mutek y a "narod niki" prochain live en route (Ricardo Villalobos, Thomas Franzman (Dimbiman), Dandy Jack, Cabanne, Akufen, Luciano, Richie Hawtin and Dan Bell)
> 
> tous ensemble...



Ah tiens Akufen, tu as écouté le dernier jackson "utopia" ? Il a repris l'idée de my way d'Akufen, le scan de radio, terrible.
Je vais me rendre sur le site Mutek pour  consulter.


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

> Was ist das Elektro-Kartell?
> 
> Das Elektro-Kartell ist ein freier Zusammenschluß von derzeit knapp 40 Musikern, die überwiegend in der Rhein/Main Region beheimatet sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2003)

ah hum, j'pige pas l'allemand


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah hum, j'pige pas l'allemand


 apprends alors


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2003)

ah oui je vois...


----------



## camisol (6 Décembre 2003)

fichtre, quelle langue...

germanopratine, germanocousine...

Pour moi, aujourd'hui, c'était du tout Detroit.






Plastikman, donc, et Jeff Mills, 







Au fond de chez moi. Le calme après la fièvre.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2003)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Plastikman, donc, et Jeff Mills,



si tu habites près de genève plastikman fait la promo de son dernier album (délicieux) le 19 décembre au weetamix, un superbe club


----------



## camisol (7 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si tu habites près de genève plastikman fait la promo de son dernier album (délicieux) le 19 décembre au weetamix, un superbe club



Non, Genève finie pour moi. Mes copains d'adolescence ont tous la même adresse aujourd'hui : 10 rue des Rois, à Plainpalais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mais Plastikman fait un set le 12 décembre à la Villa Rouge, à Montpellier...

[?? Il est où le smiley Hoffman ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







]


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2003)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> [?? Il est où le smiley Hoffman ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dans ma poche t'en veux un? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps: désolé pour tes potes, y a que moi pour des pieds dans le plat pareils


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ps: désolé pour tes potes, y a que moi pour des pieds dans le plat pareils



On ne peut pas être devin non plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est quoi justement cette adresse ? une maison d'arrêts, un hôpital, un cimetière ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bon, sinon, je n'ai pas beaucoup entendu parler d'*Amon Tobin* ici...
Vous n'aimez pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne vous conseille pas d'album en particulier, je les trouve tous très bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 _Adventures In Foam_ (sous le nom de *Cujo*)
 _Bricolage_
 _Supermodified_
 _Out From Out Where_


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sinon, je n'ai pas beaucoup entendu parler d'*Amon Tobin* ici...
> Vous n'aimez pas ?


cimetière...

son "bricolage" et "supermodified" -les seuls que je connaisse- sont excellents. l'ai vu à sonar 2001, en live il arrache!


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cimetière...


Comme ça, c'est plus clair.





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> son "bricolage" et "supermodified" -les seuls que je connaisse- sont excellents. l'ai vu à sonar 2001, en live il arrache!



Je ne l'ai jamais vu, veinard !!
Si tu as l'occasion, son album sous le nom de *Cujo* vaut aussi le détour


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai jamais vu, veinard !!
> Si tu as l'occasion, son album sous le nom de *Cujo* vaut aussi le détour



noté! v'la que ce thread devient rudement utile merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: rassure-toi, vu mon état jeme souvient de 2-3 morceaux et d'un peu d'ambiance


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2003)

Ca fait plusieurs fois qu'on me parle de Plastikman... j'ai écouté un titre qu'était pas mal, mais depuis j'ai DL 5-6 titres qui étaient franchement fadasses, limite aseptisés, mais j'en conviens, ça reste un jugement assez hatif.

De toute façon à part quelques exeptions, je trouve jamais l'électro aussi bonne que quand elle est intégré à une base électrique ou autre...

J'aime bcp Aphex Twin, MAnu le malin, Board of canada, Chemicals Bros, David Shea, plaid, FAt boy slim, et d'autres moins connus mais c'est vrai que je reste un electro sceptique malgré ma curiosité... je peux trouver un album bon mais c'est rare qu'un mec me fasse tripper avec une machine...


----------



## Philito (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai jamais vu, veinard !!
> Si tu as l'occasion, son album sous le nom de *Cujo* vaut aussi le détour



Vu trois fois, à chaque fois un déchirage... J'adore aussi ses vidéos en live, la dernière fois que je l'ai vu à Bruxelles, tout le concert derrière une toile avec des vidéos en plein écran et lui on ledevine un peu derrière.... (un peu comme Gotan Project !) 

Le label ninja tune, reste un de mes préférés avec K7 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Autres artistes que j'adorent de chez eux: Coldcut, DJ Vadim, Herbaliser, Bonobo, Kid Koala, Jagga Jazzist, Cinematic Orchestra, Mr Scruff, les compils Up Bustle and Out... Je crois qu'on y est ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Sinon pour ceux qui ne connaissaient pas, sur l'ancien site de amon tobin, l'excellent synthé en flash qui permet de remixer les samples qu'il utilise !!!


----------



## Philito (7 Décembre 2003)

Et comment vous faites pour oublier permutation qui reste mon préféré ???? hein ????


----------



## Philito (7 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait plusieurs fois qu'on me parle de Plastikman... j'ai écouté un titre qu'était pas mal, mais depuis j'ai DL 5-6 titres qui étaient franchement fadasses, limite aseptisés, mais j'en conviens, ça reste un jugement assez hatif.
> 
> De toute façon à part quelques exeptions, je trouve jamais l'électro aussi bonne que quand elle est intégré à une base électrique ou autre...
> 
> J'aime bcp Aphex Twin, MAnu le malin, Board of canada, Chemicals Bros, David Shea, plaid, FAt boy slim, et d'autres moins connus mais c'est vrai que je reste un electro sceptique malgré ma curiosité... je peux trouver un album bon mais c'est rare qu'un mec me fasse tripper avec une machine...



Moi j'ai les deux albums de Plastikman, ils sont géniaux pour moi pour travailler.... ça se laisse écouter sans problème et lors des pauses, je me laisse rentrer dans ses boucles répetitives et athmosphériques sans problème.... mais je comprends que certains trouvent cela plat ou aseptisés !!! 

Par contre... Boards of Canda, j'ai jamais pu écouter un album, j'ai suelement un live d'une heure d'eux.... (Nato j'ai un superbe live d'amon tobin.... comment te le passer.... ????)

Mes mp3 qui vont finir par s'user si je continue à les écouter pour le moment si souvent: Barbara Morgenstern, adult toujours, j'ai redécouvert Mr Bungle...., Soul Designer (un belge), LTJ Bukem, Tiga, groove armada et Lhassa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon oui je sais ya pas que de l'electro....


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2003)

> Mr Bungle














L'album "disco volante" est un des meilleurs album du millénaire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais là on est déjà plus trop dans l'électro, enfin y a tellement de tout dans Bungle...

Mike Patton est un génie... j'adore FANTOMAS également... et là par contre on est déjà plus proche d'une mélange entre SLAYER et John Zorn


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> (Nato j'ai un superbe live d'amon tobin.... comment te le passer.... ????)



Ben si il est numérisé, ça va dépendre un peu du poids...


----------



## Philito (8 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben si il est numérisé, ça va dépendre un peu du poids...



77,7 mégas.... pour 1h07 de live.... par email, ça va me paraitre dur.... je pourrais je suppose te l'uploader du boulot (avec la permission de mon chef), sur ton idisk.... mhhhh

un 'ti MP....


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> un 'ti MP....



Farpaitement !!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2003)

te tcheu te tcheu, j'ai vu un live de Jamie Lidell samedi que je ne saurais trop vous conseiller. il est malade ce type (style gilbert montagné sans les lunettes noires).


----------



## venergizer (9 Décembre 2003)

Le denrier Dj HEll e compil de International Djay Gigolo, enormes !


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Décembre 2003)

Pedro Broadcasting Basement 

'+


----------



## venergizer (9 Décembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Pedro Broadcasting Basement
> 
> '+



Yes,je connaissais, excellent mais là, disons que c'est trop funky (moment de la lecture de ta réponse) pour moi, j'enfile mon costume à paillettes, je chope le flow t pt-être que ça va venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Par contre Garnier, sa dernière compil. mmh pas terrible, j'attends un nouveau coup de tonnerre façon youngsters ou un prochain Oizo.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Pedro Broadcasting Basement
> 
> '+



Ca s'ouvre dans iTunes puis nada, j'entend rien?


----------



## loudjena (9 Décembre 2003)

pareil, no sound !


----------



## loudjena (9 Décembre 2003)

ça c'est pas mal, c'est drôle, une chanson qui dit ..."Jacques Cousteau we need you..."

http://www.soitditenpassant.com/real/ecoute.ram.php?src=Tracker_-_French


----------



## ficelle (9 Décembre 2003)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> pareil, no sound !



il faut faire pomme+U dans itunes, et y coller ça :
http://pbb.laurentgarnier.com:8000/pbb_32k

tres bonne station


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous ...bon j'avoue je tombe juste sur ce thread, je n'ai pas pris la peine  de lire TOUTEs vos réponses ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (oui je sais pas bien), mais j'avais envie d'y répondre là à l'instant !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors ..moi premier LIve qui m'a marqué, c'était plus de la "pop électro" ...c'est Tarwater en ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 99, à Paris lors d'un vernissage ...aaaaaaaah que c'était booon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ils sont repassé chez moi , lors du Festival Accès(s) il y à 2 ans ... (trop sympa le chanteur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Sinon des noms en vrac, Amon Tobin (waouuuuu, j'aimerais bien le voir lui en LIVE), DJ Crush (je l'ai vu 2 fois &gt; il assure !!!), Scorn , cinématic Orchestra, Dj Shadow ...euh, Bjork biensûr, elle a des remix d'enfer, et puis il pfff j'en passe sûrement ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...ah ou un groupe que j'ai vu en Live  UHT (mais qui n'existe plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ...

Et puis il y à aussi mon groupe ...enfin quand on s'y sera remit au travail ...humhum surtout moi ...
j'aime ce qu'on fait !


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et puis il y à aussi mon groupe ...enfin quand on s'y sera remit au travail ...humhum surtout moi ...
> j'aime ce qu'on fait !



Faudra nous faire partager, voir faire une petite session avec le gognol !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faudra nous faire partager, voir faire une petite session avec le gognol !!



ben en fait mon copain avait mis en lien deux de nos morceaux ... (ou trois ...?) ...  ici 

Mais bon y'à plus les morceaux en ligne ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais les commentaires sont toujours là !!!


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben en fait mon copain avait mis en lien deux de nos morceaux ... (ou trois ...?) ...
> Mais bon y'à plus les morceaux en ligne ...



C'est ballot tout d'même !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est ballot tout d'même !!














 Ben vi ch'uis d'accord ..mais que veux-tu LE GRAND CHEF estime qu'ils ne sont plus d'actualité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi j'm'incline !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vais voir si il veut bien les remettre en ligne !





 pas gagné !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(euh faudrait pas que j'en dise trop on sait jamais, il pourrait traîner par là !!!!


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Décembre 2003)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> pareil, no sound !



Le fichier "playlist" (listen.pls) qui s'ouvre généralement automatiquement dans iTunes lance le flux OGG qui ne marche pas sous iTunes, mais un autre flux est créé automatiquement dans iTunes qui lui est en MP3, que vous pouvez lancer directement. Si vous possédez Audion (entre autres lecteurs compatibles OGG) le flux en OGG peut être ouvert et propose une qualité sonore meilleure. On peut changer l'application par défaut du fichier listen.pls en faisant "pomme i" sur le fichier et en choisissant l'application depuis là. Bonne écoute Loudjena et les autres ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben en fait mon copain avait mis en lien deux de nos morceaux ... (ou trois ...?) ...  ici
> 
> Mais bon y'à plus les morceaux en ligne ...
> 
> ...



Ah oui les morceaux de Lo, un gars vraiment talentueux ! Bravo, je l'ai déjà dit, vos morceaux sont excellents ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui les morceaux de Lo, un gars vraiment talentueux ! Bravo, je l'ai déjà dit, vos morceaux sont excellents !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Houlàààà, merci !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 ben je sais plus quoi dire là ...


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Alors chante...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alors chante...








 [mode chant on] lalalalalaaaaaaaa lala lalalalaaaaaaaaa lalalalalalalalaaaaaaaa la l a la [mode chant off]


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Heuuuu...
T'as raison, c'était pas une bonne idée !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu...
> T'as raison, c'était pas une bonne idée !!



et non !


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Août 2004)

Pour en revenir à la question de départ, j'écoute Moby, Voodoo Child, Royksopp et Air principalement pour ce qui est de l'électro, et j'ai vu en live Moby et Royksopp, ben j'ai adoré Moby, mais Royksopp a fait un show très techno assez loin de leur album Melody A.M, en gros j'étais très déçu par le live, mais je me console sur l'album.


----------



## squarepusher (3 Août 2004)

En ce moment  je fais une cure de James Stinson allant de Drexciya àThe Other People  Place ...
 J'ecoute un peu de Ark...
 De l'acid house ....
 Et Plaid Plaid Plaid
 Mon sampler trax me donne envie d'acheter l'album de Bell


----------



## rezba (14 Novembre 2004)

Acheté le hors-série de Trax. Le magazine, pas le label, hein !
20 ans de révolution électronique. Un bon inventaire. Et une superbe sélection subjective de 10 titres. Un peu trop franchouillarde pour moi (Kittin, Lolo garnier, SuperDiscount), avec des trucs qui me manquent, mais les 10 morceaux sont un bonheur à ré-entendre.
Le Big Fun de Kevin Saunderson qui ouvre, et Beau Mot Plage d'Isolée ensuite, de la house bien grasse comme je l'ai aimée, le Crispy Bacon de Laurent Garnier, qu'est-ce qu'il tape ! Bells de Jeff Mills, c'est grand, c'est vraiment grand. Et l'Extended overhaul d'Organ Donor, de DJ Shadow, c'est hypnotique. Le mélange est vraiment sympa à brasser et à écouter. A fond, pour la plupart. Bien à fond, même !


----------



## squarepusher (15 Novembre 2004)

j'aime beaucoup tous les morceaux de ce sampler à part le morceau de LTJ Bukem qui pour le coup ne tape pas du tout lui ! un sampler qui donne une idée de ce qu'est la techno à la française , la techno de Détroit , les debuts du mouvement dans la motor city , les débuts de ce qu'on a appelé la french touch , jusqu'aux derniers "buzz" comme l'electroclash , l'abstract hip-hop,la house minimale ...
c'est vrai que c'est quand même un peu trop franchouille !


----------



## Tangi (15 Novembre 2004)

Je vous conseil à tous DJ Shadow (Entroducing, Prëëmptive strike, The private press), excellent à écouter en boucle. Sinon ya Röyksopp (Melody A.M.), LFO (Sheath), M83 (Dead cities, red seas and lost ghosts), Aphex Twin (26 mixes for cash), Basement Jaxx (Kish Kash), Boards of Canada (Music has the right to children), Curtis (Transfer), DJ Hell (NY Muscle), I monster (Neveroddoreven), RJD2   (Deadringer et since we last spoke), Timo Maas (Loud), et les génialissimes 2 many DJ's (As heard on radio soulwax) que j'ai vu à La Route du Rock à Saint-Malo en 2003, super méga génial...  

Le Rock c'est bien aussi...


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Novembre 2004)

J'aime beaucoup NOW (Nightmare On Wax)   

Et puis aussi les Masters At Work Re-


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)

*Playlist du moment :*

- T.Raumschmiere "Blitzkrieg pop"
- Superpitcher "here comes the love"
- Boards Of Canada "the campfire headphase"
- Swayzak "Loops from the bergerie"
- Orbital "blue album"
- Michaela Melian "Baden Baden"
- Ladytron "light&magic"
- Mylo "destroy rock n' roll"


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

etope, ada.


----------



## elKBron (29 Décembre 2005)

l integrale de NinjaTunes, et une mention speciale à Miss Kittin :love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

Pfffffffff... J'y connais rien en musique de jeunes... :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffffff... J'y connais rien en musique de jeunes... :mouais:



C'est quoi, des jeunes?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, des jeunes?



C'est comme des humains ; mais pas finis...


----------



## elKBron (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme des humains ; mais pas finis...


ou plutot finis a la pisse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ou plutot finis a la pisse



Ca c'est du racisme anti-jeunes  Et le racisme anti-jeunes, ce n'est pas bien...


----------



## elKBron (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est du racisme anti-jeunes  Et le racisme anti-jeunes, ce n'est pas bien...


[mode vieux con=ON]
quitte a me répéter, le racisme est un concept inexistant, puisqu il n y a pas de race, seulement des ethnies differentes. ceci etant dit, t as vu la degaine des jeunes d aujourd hui ? ressemblent a des sacs poubelles sur pattes... alala, c etait mieux a mon epoque !!!
[mode vieux con=OFF]


----------



## Nobody (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est du racisme anti-jeunes  Et le racisme anti-jeunes, ce n'est pas bien...



Le racisme anti-jeune, c'est ne pas respecter le carême ou le ramadan?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> [mode vieux con=ON]
> quitte a me répéter, le racisme est un concept inexistant, puisqu il n y a pas de race, seulement des ethnies differentes. ceci etant dit, t as vu la degaine des jeunes d aujourd hui ? ressemblent a des sacs poubelles sur pattes... alala, c etait mieux a mon epoque !!!
> [mode vieux con=OFF]



Cabròn!


----------



## elKBron (29 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Le racisme anti-jeune, c'est ne pas respecter le carême ou le ramadan?


peu importe, la religion n a rien a voir la dedans


----------

